
Mathematical Notation – A Guide for Engineers and Scientists (book) - binarymax
https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Notation-Guide-Engineers-Scientists/dp/1466230525/
======
binarymax
Based on this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13951399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13951399)

...and my comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13951623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13951623)

...I thought I would just submit the book to root. Highly recommended.

